

Is Stanford the Harvard of the 21st century? - ekm2
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2013/04/harvard_vs_stanford_america_has_a_new_dream_college.html?utm_source=tw&utm_medium=sm&utm_campaign=button_toolbar

======
warrenmar
Hmmm... Jeremy Lin or Andrew Luck.

